#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Οπλισμός πολυγωνικών πλακών και υποστυλωμάτων τύπου Λ

## SMBD

---

----------


## majakoulas

1) Όπλιση πλάκας. Αν θυμάμαι καλά στα πανεπιστημιακά βιβλία για θεωρία πλακών έχει αναλυτικές επιλύσεις τριγωνικών πλακών. Οπότε από κύριες τάσεις μπορείς να τις μετασχηματίσεις σε οποιαδήποτε διεύθυνση. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω αυτή την στιγμή το βιβλίο να σκανάρω εικόνα, αύριο.
2) Αν δεν μπορεί να μετακινηθεί το υποστύλωμα, μήπως μπορεί να μετακινηθεί η δοκός προς τα πάνω?? Να γίνει υποστύλωμα όπως τα άλλα Γ υπό γωνία? Ή είναι τίποτα εμφανή υποστυλώματα?

----------


## brutagon

ανα μπράβο, αυτό θυμόμουν και γω και με παραξένεψες πριν λίγο που το διάβασα...απλά θεωρούνται ότι δε συμμετέχουν στην περίσφυγξη

----------


## noutsaki

http://ifile.it/1458ae7/leonhardt.rar

επισύναψα από το βιβλίο του leonhard, ολόσωμες κατασκευές 3-η τέχνη του οπλισμου, κάποιες σελίδες.έχει μια αναφορά και σκαριφήματα για τριγωνικές πλάκες (*ισόπλευρες* και με ομοιόμορφο φορτίο), προτείνει είτε πλέγμα σε στρώσεις είτε όπλιση με ράβδους κατά τις 3 διευθύνσεις του τριγώνου (τα λέει και ψιλοαναλυτικά κάνοντας διάκριση για τον τρόπο στήριξης της πλάκας).και έβαλα και αγκύρωση σε οξυγώνιους-αμβλυγώνιους κόμβους, που νομίζω είναι και το πιο ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Φώτη τα μεγάλα ανοίγματα με προβληματίζουν. Συνήθως πάνω από 7μ ο Γκρος προτείνει δοκιδωτές πλάκες. Σε περίπτωση που γίνουν συμπαγείς οπλισμός σε όλες κατά χ-y και στις πολυγωνικές όπλιση και κατά χ-y στραμμένο κατά 45 μοίρες. Εκτιμώ πως η πλάκα με το άνοιγμα των 8,10μ δουλεύει σαν κυκλική. Ο Leonhart έχει ένα σχήμα στη σελίδα 117 αλλά δεν έχω σκανερ :Λυπημένος: . Σε περίπτωση που επιλέξεις δοκιδωτή τότε διαδοκίδες κατά χ-y και είσαι εντάξει.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Για δοκιδωτές όπως έχω στο σχήμα εκτιμώ πως δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα. Επίλυση δοκιδωτών ως απλή στήριξη και όχι πάκτωση γιατί δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορεί να λειτουργήσει η πάκτωση όταν η μια πλάκα είναι 30εκ και η άλλη 15εκ, η μια έχει άνοιγμα 8μ και η άλλη 4 ή 2 στις τριγωνικές. Εκτιμώ πως αυτή η διαφορά δημιουργεί στρέψη στη δοκό στήριξης

εδιτ: πως γίνεται η επισύναψη εικόνας?!?!?!? :Confused:

----------


## sundance

Σε λοξές 4έρειστες πλάκες αυτής της μορφής, πώς οπλίζονται στα λοξά τμήματα? (διεύθυνση οπλισμού)

Α ή Β? Στο τριγωνικό κομμάτι χρειάζεται εσχάρα και πάνω?

http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/2359/eeess.png)

----------


## Xάρης

Υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι όπλισης που όλοι θα μπορούσαν να θεωρηθούν ορθοί.
Κατά τη γνώμη μου ο πιο απλός και συνεπώς εύκολα εφαρμόσιμος, ελέγξιμος και με μικρότερο κόστος σε εργατικά, είναι και ο καλύτερος.
Δηλαδή με σχάρα οπλισμού παράλληλη προς δυο πλευρές.
Η σχάρα θα μπορούσε να είναι έτοιμο βιομηχανικό προϊόν, όπως γίνεται σύμφωνα με όσα έχω ακούσει σε χώρες της δυτικής Ευρώπης, ή να σχηματίζεται από μεμονωμένους ράβδους όπως γίνεται συνήθως στη χώρα μας.

Στην τοποθέτηση του οπλισμού θα πρέπει να έχουμε κατά νου μια βασική αρχή.
Ο χάλυβας χρησιμοποιείται σε συνδυασμό με το σκυρόδεμα γιατί το σκυρόδεμα δεν έχει, ή για την ακρίβεια έχει αλλά πολύ μικρή, αντοχή σε εφελκυσμό.
Άρα, όπου έχουμε εφελκυσμό, όπου δηλαδή αναμένουμε να δημιουργηθεί ρωγμή θα πρέπει να έχουμε και χάλυβα κάθετα τοποθετημένο στη ρωγμή.
Δημιουργώντας λοιπόν στο μυαλό μας την εικόνα του ρηγματωμένου φορέα έχουμε δημιουργήσει και την εικόνα της βέλτιστης τοποθέτησης του οπλισμού. 
Επειδή όμως όλα είναι συμβιβασμός, καταλήγω προσωπικά στο καρέ που ανέφερα παραπάνω.

Απάντηση στο ερώτημα πού έχουμε εφελκυσμό και πού όχι, άνω επιφάνεια και κάτω επιφάνεια, θα μας δώσει η ενασχόλησή μας μ' ένα πρόγραμμα επιφανειακών πεπερασμένων στοιχείων π.χ. το Fepla της LH Λογισμική που χρησιμοποιώ ή το SAFE της CSI που όμως είναι σαφώς ακριβότερο.

----------

sundance

----------


## Pappos

> Σε λοξές 4έρειστες πλάκες αυτής της μορφής, πώς οπλίζονται στα λοξά τμήματα? (διεύθυνση οπλισμού)
> 
> Α ή Β? Στο τριγωνικό κομμάτι χρειάζεται εσχάρα και πάνω?


Προφανώς η Α περίπτωση είναι και η σωστή. Στο τριγωνικό κομμάτι χρειάζεται και εσχάρα επάνω.

----------

sundance

----------

